# Достаточно ли МРТ для определения mts?



## inventive (17 Мар 2011)

Здравствуйте.

Моему отцу (71 год) в июне 2010 года была сделана операция по удалению опухоли мочевого пузыря. Диагноз: Заболевание мочевого пузыря T1N0M0; гистология: переходно-клеточный рак, 2 степени анаплазии. После была химиотерапия.

В январе 2011 начала болеть нога - обратился к хирургу, госпитализирован.
Из выписки:
---
Диагноз основной: ДОА обоих тазобедренных суставов БС 1ст. ФН 2-3 ст. Миозит приводящих мышц правого бедра. Облитерирующий атеросклероз сосудов низних конечностей, стеноз берцовых сигментов, Ишемия 1 ст.
Диагноз соп.: ГБ 2 риск 3. СН 0-1 ст. Состояние после резекции опухоли мочевого пузыря по поводу опухоли в 2010 году, рецидив аденомы простаты. Хронический цистит, ремиссия. Кисты обоих почек. Хронический пиелонефрит, ремиссия.
---

Выписался домой, начались боли в поясничнокрестцовом отделе, обратился к неврологу, который направил на МРТ.
---
Ч.М.Н. глазодвигательных расстройств нет. НГ симметричны. Язык по редней линии + оральные рефлексы. Сила в руках 5 баллов, в проксимальных отделах ног снижена до 3,5-4 баллов, в стопах 5 баллов. Брюшные рефлексы снижены, коленные и ахилловы снижены, на грани выпадения. Патологических стопных рефлексов нет. Гипестезия по L3 c 2--х сторон. В позе Ромберга пошатывается, динамическая координация в норме. Ходит с тростью + 2-х сторонние симптомы натяжения - Лассег под углом 65 грд. Мацкевича +.
---

В марте 2011 на МРТ признаки mts поражения поясничных позвонков. Онколог направил на анализ ПСА общий - результат 0,4.

Достаточно ли МРТ для утверждения, что это метастазы? Или же необходимы дополнительные исследования?

Посмотреть вложение 6387Посмотреть вложение 6373Посмотреть вложение 6391Посмотреть вложение 6375Посмотреть вложение 6376Посмотреть вложение 6382Посмотреть вложение 6383Посмотреть вложение 6374Посмотреть вложение 6390Посмотреть вложение 6372Посмотреть вложение 6394Посмотреть вложение 6377Посмотреть вложение 6386Посмотреть вложение 6381Посмотреть вложение 6384Посмотреть вложение 6380Посмотреть вложение 6392Посмотреть вложение 6385Посмотреть вложение 6379Посмотреть вложение 6395Посмотреть вложение 6389Посмотреть вложение 6393Посмотреть вложение 6388Посмотреть вложение 6378


----------



## nuwa (17 Мар 2011)

Здравствуйте!

К сожалению, в данный момент на сайте нет ни одного из консультантов форума.

Но Вы не отчаивайтесь, как только врачи появятся, они обязательно ответят на Ваш вопрос!

Держитесь!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (18 Мар 2011)

ПСА в норме. Сделайте прицельно КТ с внутривенным усилением. Можно дополнить сцинтиграфией.


----------



## inventive (18 Мар 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> ПСА в норме. Сделайте прицельно КТ с внутривенным усилением. Можно дополнить сцинтиграфией.



Благодарю за ответ, Игорь.

Я задавала вопрос о надежности МРТ в нашей онкологии, врач ответил, что МРТ - самый надежный метод (видимо на территории нашего региона), их специалисты снимок описали, поэтому говорить особо не о чем.

Сказал, что случай редкий - прооперированная опухоль мочевого пузыря и метастазы в позвоночнике через полгода - но бывает.
Возможно, есть еще где-то опухоли, но сейчас лучевая терапия, чтобы снять болевой синдром, а потом уже разбираться со всем остальным.

Чтобы следовать вашей рекомендации сделать КТ с внутривенным усилением и сцинтиграфию, мне нужно будет доказать необходимость этого врачам и отцу. Скажите, пожалуйста, какие заболевания могут выглядеть на МРТ как метастазы?


----------



## inventive (18 Мар 2011)

У нас есть диск с записью МРТ и снимок, на CD диске больше изображений, чем на самом снимке. В онкологии отказались смотреть информацию с диска. 

Все снимки с диска выложены в первом сообщении этой темы.

Уточните, пожалуйста, следующий момент: врачи видели только снимки позвоночника, изображения с диска, где все туловище они смотреть не стали; эти снимки информативны или нет? Стоит настаивать, чтобы они и их смотрели? Может там быть ответ на вопрос какая опухоль дала метастазы, в случае, если это, увы, действительно метастазы?

Посмотреть вложение 6413
Чем являются эти темные области на снимке?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (19 Мар 2011)

Врач уверен в диагнозе какой смысл ставить под сомнение его выводы? Какая СОЕ в общем анализе крови?


----------



## inventive (19 Мар 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Врач уверен в диагнозе какой смысл ставить под сомнение его выводы? Какая СОЕ в общем анализе крови?



Все это тяжело и для отца и для родственников, нужна хотя бы уверенность в неизбежности происходящего.

А уверенности нет, есть ощущение некачественно выполненной работы (это не только о врачах). Возможно и в цепочке врачей до онколога кто-то что-то упустил, возможно и отец не придал значение каким-то симптомам и не рассказал о них врачам.
Например, теперь узнаем, что на протяжении всей болезни с января было повышение температуры к ночи.

Из клинических данных на момент выписки из госпиталя 18.02.2011

СОЭ 54


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (19 Мар 2011)

inventive написал(а):


> СОЭ 54


 Думаю ваш врач не ошибся в диагнозе.


----------

